# My corded poodles



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my corded poodles which some of you have asked for. I have an old standard poodle male, called "Hessu" (will be 13 yrs in less than a month) and his daughter "Pimu" (will be 3, also in July) in cords. Hessu has had cords since autumn 2008 (isn't anymore in a real corded coat, I have removed cords under the belly and I am going to cut them off also in other parts, because of his age). Pimu has had cords since August 2012.

Hessu in March 2010









Hessu in July 2012









One of my favourite pictures, Hessu July 2012 (Hessu 11-year-old):









Hessu in August 2012 (the longest cords he ever had)









Hessu in June 2013 (almost 12-year-old)









Pimu in December 2012 (not groomed properly yet)









Pimu in April 2013 (still not groomed to continental clip)









Pimu In June 2013 when she got her first CAC for her Finnish Champion title (now she has 2 CAC:s, needs still one for the title)









Unfortunately I don't have any newer pictures of Pimu to set here but if you visit my friend's album on Villakoirien erkkari 2014 the corded on is Pimu

And finally, a picture of the father and the daughter together when they had birthday (12 yrs resp. 2 yrs) July 2013


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful dogs...I LOVE the corded look.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. They are beautiful!


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Thank you so very much for sharing your pictures. They are so gorgeous. I did not know poodles were corded. Are they the only breed that has cords?The black color of them is so deep and so intense. Breathtaking to me!!


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for your nice words! I also like the corded look a lot. And yes, the color of Hessu and Pimu is really great.

No, poodles are not the only breed with cords. Also pulis and komondors have them (and they always do) and some other breeds may have (barbet) or have partially.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness. . . what absolutely gorgeous dogs you have!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Your dogs are gorgeous! They truly are 'inky black'!!!! What I like most are their beautiful faces. Hessu's face is very masculine and Pimu's face is very sweet and feminine, just as they should be!


----------



## Jazzie (May 31, 2014)

Wow, I am in LOVE with the corded look! They are both breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

villavilla said:


> Thanks for your nice words! I also like the corded look a lot. And yes, the color of Hessu and Pimu is really great.
> 
> No, poodles are not the only breed with cords. Also pulis and komondors have them (and they always do) and some other breeds may have (barbet) or have partially.


Thank you for answering my post. I thought there were other dogs that wear cords. I am learning so much about poodles that I never knew before and that is so nice. I love poodles best and I love seeing all these beautiful animals on PF.


----------

